# can you tell me what type my turtle is..



## vixtory (Mar 27, 2010)

hi all, i have bought 2 turtles and was told that one was a yellow belly and the other was a slider.. we know the girl is definately a yellow bellied slider but we are unsure about the boy! I have had someone tell me he`s a red eared slider but he`s not got the red ears.. i`ve also been told he`s a river cooter!
Could anyone help to identify what type he is please..

Victoria Brown | Facebook

Victoria Brown | Facebook

Victoria Brown | Facebook

Victoria Brown | Facebook

Sorry the pic`s are not best quality but he was very nervous about being out of his tank... any ideas anyone?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

Could you please link the photos to your post outside of Facebook, either by uploading to an image hosting site such as Flickr or Photobucket or by file attachments to your posts. We can't see the photos unless we log in, not everyone has a Facebook account.


----------



## vixtory (Mar 27, 2010)

hope this works, will try and put them here:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

Just something I need to point out, the common names Yellow Bellied Slider and Yellow Bellied Turtle are different names for the same subvariant of the Pond Slider (_Trachemys scripta_), _Trachemys scripta scripta_.


----------



## vixtory (Mar 27, 2010)

Chillinator said:


> Just something I need to point out, the common names Yellow Bellied Slider and Yellow Bellied Turtle are different names for the same subvariant of the Pond Slider (_Trachemys scripta_), _Trachemys scripta scripta_.


Do you think he`s a Yellow bellied slider then?


----------



## joee (Feb 18, 2011)

Need better photo shots but the one in the second pic is a yellow bellied slider


----------



## vixtory (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks.. saw an identical one in the pet shop today and asked what type it was, apparently he`s a yellow eared slider. I know my other turtle is a yellow bellied slider but is there a difference between types or do some people call them yellow bellied and others call them yellow eared?


----------



## joee (Feb 18, 2011)

Theres no such thing as a yellow eared slider theres a red eared slider, most pet shops dont no what there on about when it comes to terrapins


----------



## vixtory (Mar 27, 2010)

omg... you can tell i don`t know much about them then... i googled yellow eared sliders and it did come up with images of them so now i`m mega confused.


----------



## Pelusios (Oct 3, 2009)

Yellow bellied slider - _Trachemys scripta scripta_


----------



## vixtory (Mar 27, 2010)

Pelusios said:


> Yellow bellied slider - _Trachemys scripta scripta_


Thanks hun, your right btw he is a Trachemys scripta scripta, and my other is a Cumberland slider ( Trachemys Scripta Troosti ) think i got that right lol.


----------



## mommykel (May 11, 2011)

its a yellow bellied slider


----------



## joee (Feb 18, 2011)

yes yellow bellied slider and the other one is a red eared slider ul need a pond by the time there fully grown


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

they are both the same breed


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Mine looks like yours and I was informed he is a River Cooter


----------



## jtorgersen (Aug 14, 2011)

I bought 2 turtles..... One is a Yellow Bellies Slider/Cooter and the other I was told is an inbreed~ a yellow bellies slider crossed with a Mississippi slider..... Where can I add a picture so someone can help me out?


----------

